# Treatment-Reduced Beekeeping and the Success of Varroa Resistance Breeding



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice! Like every thing except the acronym  Not going to help promote treatment free in my opinion.

Who else still remembers the dietary "Reducing Plan Candy" back in the 70's with the (now) unbelievable name "AYDS"?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> Good overview of the current state of TF scholarship by Dr. Jeff Pettis


Exactly why I stated while back - TF/non-TF is not a binary decision (as it was presented by some people and still is).
It is a scale (a ratio) afforded by the circumstances and your skill/desire level - not a T/F decision.

Meanwhile, just about anyone can try for the Treatment-Reduced (TR) approach where the TF is found to be not-feasible vs the indiscriminate "treat-treat-treat" (TTT).


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

William Bagwell said:


> Nice! Like every thing except the acronym


Indeed - kind of like salt in the wound...


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

GregB said:


> It is a scale (a ratio) afforded by the circumstances and your skill/desire level - not a T/F decision.


I think that I would argue this as accurate and happily agree with it. I think it needs to be re-defined and the current accepted state of TF definition should be re-labeled, hands-off or "lazy." 

Defining TF beekeeping by the "intent" to control mites with standard beekeeping interventions (even cultural mite mitigation strategies) seems disingenuous to me.


----------

